# How hot does it need to be to fry an egg outside?



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

If this heat keeps up, I want eggs benedict for breakfast. How hot does it need to be to fry an egg on black pavement? And how do I do this sanitarily?


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2006)

I do not know, but at the camp I used to go to we have metal swimming and boating docks that got VERY hot. We actually did fry an egg on it once. Of course we did not use any fat so the egg fused itself to the dock and was there for a very long time.

Just last week I read an article about a guy frying an egg on the back of his Mac laptop to show how hot they get.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 21, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> If this heat keeps up, I want eggs benedict for breakfast. How hot does it need to be to fry an egg on black pavement? And how do I do this sanitarily?


 
_I can't imagine why you would want to know how to do it sanitarily unless you expect to actually eat this egg.   If I were you I would cook it in a pan and forget the pavement.    To answer your question:  I live in Las Vegas and summer temps stay in the 100's til October.   Two years ago we had a temp of 116 so my grandkids and I decided to fry an egg on our slate patio.  I laid the egg on aluminum foil so as not to stain the slate.  It fried perfectly in 20  minutes.  If I had laid it directly on the slate I'm sure it would have fried much faster.  P,S.  We threw the egg away. _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 21, 2006)

I too would love to know why you have to make yourself Eggs Benedict outside on the pavement?  Yuck.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 21, 2006)

I think she was making a joke. 

hahahahaha


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

Well its something I've always wanted to do. To bad I forgot this morning. I doubt Oregon ever gets egg-frying hot anyways. I might try tomorrow though.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jul 22, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Well its something I've always wanted to do. To bad I forgot this morning. I doubt Oregon ever gets egg-frying hot anyways. I might try tomorrow though.



You've obviously never lived in Central Oregon.  It's set to get to 107 tomorrow...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 22, 2006)

You need a sustainable temp of about 145-F. 

Sanitary on blacktop? Use a piece of aluminum foil. 

How long will it take? Well, one factor is the initial temp of the egg, the temp of the surface, the reflectivity of the surface, the ambient temp, the amount of cloud cover, how thick the piece of foil is, etc. ... 

This "experiment" has been conducted many times ... usually with failing results. If it was going to work ... you would have a better chance in Phoenix than in just about anywhere else in the US.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree with Michael.  It takes longer than you would think.


----------

